# VR6 Vortech V-1 Supercharged Problems :(



## B8HRJ (May 15, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Having some problems with my Vortech V-1 and after trawling the internet have found that there seem to be quite a few people on here running with these superchargers. 

The kit came with a 7 tooth belt, however after seeing the condition of it and seeing the clearance i felt it would be better to go for a 5 tooth belt for clearance issues and because the alternator pulley on the engine was 6 tooth. 

I have fitted the supercharger and all runs fine (on idle), however randomly the alternator cuts out and does not charge thus cutting out the electrics. The first time it happened, i changed the alternator for a 120a one and all seemed fine, till it happed again and all the electrics cut out. Subsequently i changed the battery, which seemed to cure it however on boost the belt started to slip, so i put this down to the belt being too thin and changed it for a 7 tooth belt. This seemed to cure the problem (for now). 

Since then the bearings on the supercharger have gone, (literally the next day! :banghead: ) so i have not had a chance to test it as it has gone of to be rebuilt. 

My question is, why would this be happening to the alternator? The previous owner had the same issues where the car would be tempramental and cut out whenever it felt like it. 

The car is a 12v VR6 non-ac Euro spec 2 (aka OBD2). On looking at an install on this forum i noticed the below picture showing an idler pulley and bracket which mine does not have... 










Would mine not having this be the reason why the alternator seems to have this issue? Does the installation of this Supercharger require this idler pulley and bracket? 

Help would be extremely greatful  


Indy


----------



## B8HRJ (May 15, 2010)

Anyone have any idea at all?

I was thinking it could be the Idler pulley which isnt present on my car as that would eliminate any slip on the charger pulley and alternator pulley?

Ive seen Fourseasons do a kit for fitting, but do they sell the idler pulley bracket (& pulley) seperate or anyone got one for sale? Im based in the UK and no one ive spoken to deals with this charger :banghead:


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

Maybe alternator on the way out.

I had a similar weird situation. The battery was always dying due to alt not charging, but some times I would check with a meter and it would be charging ~14volt and sometimes not.

Replaced the battery and it worked fine for couple weeks, then the alternator finally kaput. Just sharing........cause work is real boring right now.


----------



## B8HRJ (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate...ive changed the alternator and it seems ok so far but havent had the new one on long enough while the car has been working for me to test it out. Just was wondering if anyone else had experienced a similar issue..


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Indy,

Sounds like belt slip is causing the alt not to charge. I have seen sc setups where they have been tightened way too much causing the waterpump/alt/powersteering pump to fail (rare but does happen)

The dual idler is useless in my experience due to adding to many extra transitions to the belt between forward driving and back driving. Your belt might be stretched and you cannot get any more out of it due to the limitations on the AMS/C2/original VF-Engineering design. It can be modified to allow more travel. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ference-thread*-specs-setups-et-cetera/page95

This thread has tons of useful info that I have compiled.

If you have any questions feel free to drop me an email and I will try to help you out with whatever I can :beer:

[email protected]


----------



## B8HRJ (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help DeckManDubs 

I was hoping that the cause would be due to the belt slipping...I just havent had the car on road long enough to be able to check!!

The belt i am using now is a standard belt from a local motor spares shop. Although it is 7 rib and looks like it should be fine, how different are the ones that black forest sell? Are they better quality and worth paying for?

I had a quick flick through the thread you posted, but as im at work atm i cant go through it in detail so sorry about all the questions 

Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

B8HRJ said:


> Thanks for the help DeckManDubs
> 
> I was hoping that the cause would be due to the belt slipping...I just havent had the car on road long enough to be able to check!!
> 
> ...


http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=38

Belts are not listed but I pretty much every size is available.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=38
> 
> Belts are not listed but I pretty much every size is available.


:thumbup: Noah and Verdict Motorsports ROCK!!


----------

